# Fuel question



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a nissan sunny which i load with unleaded 95. If instead of unleaded 95 i put 98 or 100 will this hurt my car?Is it going to increase performance?
Also suggest some inexpensive ways of improving the car's performance.
Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It won't hurt but probably won't help either.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're naturally aspirated, you won't see any performance gains from it.

if you're boosted, you can up the boost a few psi and run a little safer....thats how you get power from it.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

you might get better gas mileage


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

What year sunny? If you run higher octane you can move your timing (if its possible to move your timing, most modern cars its not possible), not a lot of gains though.

More money = more power. Very cheap (or free) "mods" tend to give you negible/no gains in general. Figure out your realistic goals and thern you'll have some idea of what it will cost you to get there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

slow200 said:


> you might get better gas mileage



probably not


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

techinically you will have increased hp, but probably something like 1/16th of a horse. high octane gas burns longer, so its still burning and expanding as the piston is moving down. this produces prolonged pressure which increases HP, but *its so negligable i wouldn't even consider it. *


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

bII said:


> What year sunny? If you run higher octane you can move your timing (if its possible to move your timing, most modern cars its not possible), not a lot of gains though.
> 
> More money = more power. Very cheap (or free) "mods" tend to give you negible/no gains in general. Figure out your realistic goals and thern you'll have some idea of what it will cost you to get there.


1999 model


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

id say just run what your manual says..
till you get some better mods.

keeps the car happy. LoL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If it's naturally asperated I wouldn't waste my time with high octane gas. It's just a waste.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> If it's naturally asperated I wouldn't waste my time with high octane gas. It's just a waste.


If you're running big cams and a JWT ECU, I think you might change your tune.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bahearn said:


> If you're running big cams and a JWT ECU, I think you might change your tune.


But he doesn't SO..... Looks like my tune is staying the same...

And those really aren't inexpensive ways of boosting performance... Your looking at a grand there.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> But he doesn't [have big cams]SO..... Looks like my tune is staying the same...
> 
> And those really aren't inexpensive ways of boosting performance... Your looking at a grand there.


I was replying solely to your statement about N/A and octane.

Dollar/horsepower is not good for SR20; they're too small and too good from the factory to see significant power gains by any inexpensive route.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

bahearn said:


> If you're running big cams and a JWT ECU, I think you might change your tune.


Can you make yourself more clear pls?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

he's talking about cams that open the valves longer and a reprogramed engine control unit (ecu)


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

Tavel said:


> he's talking about cams that open the valves longer and a reprogramed engine control unit (ecu)


And what improvement should i expect doing these.I am at 105hp now


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

With cams and a JWT ECU you could net probably over 30 more HP.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> With cams and a JWT ECU you could net probably over 30 more HP.


And what is the cost of this?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

like 1000 dollars lol.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well it depends on the car, you've yet to tell us what you own... 

But either way it's going to cost around 1K for the parts and if you have someone else install them (the cams I expect you to be able to plug in another ECU) your probably looking at 500 to 700 maybe even more added on.


----------



## yiotis (Dec 23, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Well it depends on the car, you've yet to tell us what you own...
> 
> But either way it's going to cost around 1K for the parts and if you have someone else install them (the cams I expect you to be able to plug in another ECU) your probably looking at 500 to 700 maybe even more added on.


Well i already told you i own a sunny 99 stock


----------

